# 105k miles, Should I change my transmission fluid?



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

2001 A6 Avant 2.8L ATQ Tiptronic w/ 105k miles. Transmission shifts a bit rough but not bad, especially for the mileage and age.

I suspect the fluid could be low but I really have no idea. I paid a shady mechanic (before he did this to me http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Recap-Audi-A6-Repair.-Come-laugh-at-my-fail.) to replace the tail shaft seal that was leaking fluid.

Said mechanic ensured me that they'd top off the tranny fluid after repairing the seal. I'm going to go ahead and assume they didn't.

My bentley says that, when full and at a specific temperature, the fluid will run out of the check plug. I don't have a VAG-COM to record the temperature. Can I just bring the fluid up to temperature to check the level? That said, would it be easier to just drain and refill per the owners manual? 

I've dropped over $3k in repairs, the last thing I want to happen is for the tranny to let go. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

I will be doing this to my vehicle, I plan on doing it like a normal transmission fluid change. drain it and fill it with recommended level. I have a vag-com cable and its not even work checking the temperature. Just fill it cold and it will bleed out the rest.

Mine shifts around at 3k when cold showing signs of oil fluid at 85 K so I would do it just to save your trans because nobody wants a 4k transmission to put in after 3k of work put on the vehicle.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

tiggo said:


> I will be doing this to my vehicle, I plan on doing it like a normal transmission fluid change. drain it and fill it with recommended level. I have a vag-com cable and its not even work checking the temperature. Just fill it cold and it will bleed out the rest.
> 
> Mine shifts around at 3k when cold showing signs of oil fluid at 85 K so I would do it just to save your trans because nobody wants a 4k transmission to put in after 3k of work put on the vehicle.


So you aren't going to drop the pan and change the filter as well?

There's a good DIY around somewhere. The pan is a bit of a pain to drop. A few of the bolts are tough to access because the exhaust is in the way.

EDIT - Here's a good DIY for the 01V automatic transmission. http://www.audiction.com/audi-maintenance/audi-01v-tipronic-transmission-fluid-change/

And here's the kit I'm thinking about buying:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Drivetrain/Transmission/Filter_Kits/ES261797/

OR

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1007-B I'll probably add another Liter to be safe. This kit comes with a pump and some extra pan bolts.

Here's some basic info from Blauparts on the service:
http://www.blauparts.com/audi/audi_...tml#howtochangeaudiautomatictransmissionfluid


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

now that I have that info that's what I will do I keep forgetting about that filter. I'm so used to having a gearbox not an auto


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

tiggo said:


> now that I have that info that's what I will do I keep forgetting about that filter. I'm so used to having a gearbox not an auto


Same here. The above DIY is done on a 2.7T. I found another one a while ago and I believe it was specific to the 2.8. It mentioned that the exhaust covers a few of the pan bolts making them a PITA to remove without dropping the exhaust. Not sure which route I'll take.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

I looked at it the other day, they are not that hard to get to, if you have an elbow you can get to them really easy if not they are cheap at the auto parts store. I'm buying my kit tonight along with the oil leak prevention kit because mine is leaking like a water fall


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

i did mine at 140k. def drop the pan and clean it. i got the kit from http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1007-B


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you I just got under my car today to replace an axle and I have no exhaust blocking anything on my pan so we are good to go on that note.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

tiggo said:


> I just wanted to share with you I just got under my car today to replace an axle and I have no exhaust blocking anything on my pan so we are good to go on that note.


Awesome, I was hoping that'd be the case. If it matters, I have an avant. Don't see why it would. 

Thanks for the update. I got my kit from blau, just not sure when I'll find the time to install.


----------



## bigdadi (Nov 6, 2010)

The A6's transmission manufacturer ZF recommends to change the tranny fluid, filter at 60k - 80k miles.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey guys I work at a transmission shop and have worked on many many cars. In my opinion and everyone else that I work with if your fluid has never been changed before and your over 100k check it first. If its not red and has any smell to it dont bother changing it because you will have problems down the road because of the newer fluid and the detergents and chemicals that are in it. They will eat away at the fiber clutch discs inside of the trans. Best bet is to just let it go at that point and look for a trans or save up the money to have it rebuilt. On a side note we usually tell people every 25k miles or so to change the fluid from new then you dont run into the whole over 100k problems.


----------

